# GOG bei Multilingualität von Klassikern helfen - Geht das?



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2020)

*GOG bei Multilingualität von Klassikern helfen - Geht das?*

Da heute der Spring Sale bei GOG begonnen hat bin ich kurz auf der Suche nach einem Klassiker gegangen den ich bisher nur original in komplett englischer Sprache besitze:

"Crusader - No Regret".

Für unter 2 Euro ein Schnapper bei dem ich nicht nein sagen kann. 

Dabei fiel mir jedoch auf dass der Vorgänger "No Remorse" dort nur ausschließlich englischsprachig angeboten wird. Finde ich persönlich etwas ungeschickt wenn das Sequel eben auch in deutsch zu bekommen ist.

Zum meinem Glück habe ich bereits die deutsche Retail daheim. Nur denke ich mir: Warum nicht auch andere Fans daran teilhaben lassen?

Darum würde ich GOG gerne dabei unterstützen und meine deutsche Version auf irgendeine Weise für deren Shop zur Vefügung stellen, damit das Spiel um eine weitere Sprache erweitert werden kann.

Meine Frage (weil ich mich mit der Handhabe nicht wirklich auskenne): Geht das ohne weiteres? Wie stelle ich das genau an, muss ich da die GOG-Leute direkt kontaktieren? Oder ist das wegen rechtlichen Beschränkungen nicht so ohne weiteres erlaubt?

Mir würden noch mehr Spiele einfallen die ich in Deutsch besitze, diese könnten auch in den GOG-Shop landen und Kunden mit hiesige Sprach-Bevorzugung eigentlich nur erfreuen.


----------



## Batze (17. März 2020)

Guter Gedanke den man Begrüßen kann. 
Soweit ich aber weiß hat GOG aber die ganze Sache fast total aufgegeben. Es wird also so gut wie kaum noch Fan Material verwertet. Das ganze Studio in dieser Sache wurde aufgelöst.
Gog selbst hatte sich da vor nicht geraumer zeit mal geäußert, es lohnt sich eben nicht mehr.
Das was Gog noch macht ist eben die alten Sachen die sie noch haben abzuverkaufen. Neues/Altes was sie auf neue Systeme lauffähig machen wird es nicht mehr geben. Vieles haben sie ja schon aus ihren Programm rausgenommen weil es nicht auf Win 10 läuft.
So wie es mal war, das ist schon lange nicht mehr das man seine Sachen/Dateien einschicken konnte damit sie es verwerten können. Das war einmal. Die sind eben wie alle anderen geworden, nämlich Groß, also weg von der Basis. Ist nun mal so.
Also so habe ich das mal rausgehört.
Ich könnte falsch liegen, aber wie gesagt, da gab es einen Artikel zu. Eventuell könnte ein Redi da beim Studio mal Nachfragen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2020)

Tja, guter Batze, ich vermute dass du diesbezüglich falsch informiert bist.
Hab heute eine Rückmeldung vom GOG-Kundendienst bekommen, und dort war man über meine Geste höchst erfreut. Ich denke wirklich aufgegeben haben sie den Erhalt weiterer Klassiker noch nicht. 

Bin weiter in Kontakt mit denen bezüglich weiterer Deutsch-Versionen diverser Spiele u.a. aus dem Hause Sierra. Diesbezüglich würde ich ebenfalls meinen Anteil dazu beitragen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2020)

Update:

"Crusader - No Remorse", "Gabriel Knight - The Sins of the Fathers" und "Star Trek: Judgement Rites" sollten dank meiner Wenigkeit demnächst auch in deutscher Sprache auf GOG verfügbar sein. 

Weiter waren die GOG-Leute regelrecht begeistert davon dass ich denen noch mehr bieten kann:

- Phantasmagoria 1+2
- Gabriel Knight 2 + 3
- Star Trek - Starfleet Academy
- Runaway 1 - 3

Hui, da wird mein Google Drive schnell voll... Aber was tut man nicht alles zum Erhalt solcher Perlen.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> "Crusader - No Remorse", "Gabriel Knight - The Sins of the Fathers" und "Star Trek: Judgement Rites" sollten dank meiner Wenigkeit demnächst auch in deutscher Sprache auf GOG verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...



Dann werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal meine alten Games mit den GOG-Versionen vergleichen.
Vielleicht hab ich da auch noch was.


----------



## Batze (23. März 2020)

Gut gut, dann war ich da etwas falsch informiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> "Crusader - No Remorse", "Gabriel Knight - The Sins of the Fathers" und "Star Trek: Judgement Rites" sollten dank meiner Wenigkeit demnächst auch in deutscher Sprache auf GOG verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...



Find ich echt toll, dass du das machst. Danke dir


----------

